# PBX for cPanel



## carlopetrolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I would like to introduce you the new PBX solution designed for cPanel

http://code.google.com/p/communigate-cpanel-adaptor/

this solution helps to sell DID and voice services exactly like sell domain and emails.


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 5, 2013)

An interesting cPanel plugin! Surprised how you made this free and opensource, you deserve all the kudos (although I haven't tried it yet)

Curious though, what does DID mean?


----------



## peppr (Jul 5, 2013)

DID = Direct inward dialing

Looks like an interesting plugin. Will check this out this weekend. Thanks OP


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the clarify.

And yes, it really does look like an interesting plugin.


----------



## mitgib (Jul 10, 2013)

Does this install the PBX on the cPanel server, or just communicate with a separate PBX?  The plugin page is a bit unclear on that part


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 10, 2013)

Is this just a cpanel hookup for CommuniGatePRO? Which only has 5 accounts for the community edition.


----------

